# Week-end fishing report/South Jersey



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

Surf fished today on Avalon and Stone Harbor beaches-Not/a fish or a bite. Lots of grass plus needed the kitchen sink to hold the line in one spot. Moved over to the 8th St. jetty in Avalon and hooked up with four nice blue fish. Used mackerel.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah, the blow was on here in MD and in DE, so why not the Jersey shore? Blues have been plentifull off of the sand down this way, and striper action is picking up, so won't be long until fun in the sun and sand!

Keep the reports a coming.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Too Much fresh Water*

I was down in Wildwood this weekend and was going to wet a line, but with all the rain, the bay was still flooded and didn't bother... Anyone try the bays this weekend?


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Anyone got any reports from Cape May Point or Corson's Inlet? I'll be heading down this weekend with the boy. Suppose to be a great weekend.


----------

